# Show us your grab rails



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Here is a couple pic of my OLD boat gheenoe. This was on my classic done by the previous owner but made navigating on the boat much easier. It really depends on how your boat is set up and where you think you might need them depending on when its too tippy in spots where you go from front to back of the boat. Also, I think it would depend on what type of boat you have as well. Where these ones were, were in the perfect place for me. good luck.


----------



## bamaflyfish (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for the pics.  

If any of you have an ECC style grab bar (so you can stand and operate the tiller motor) on your gheenoe, I would would like to see how you have them mounted.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Send a PM to EATME. He has a great lookin one in his gheenoe. Mounted very solid.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

I think you may be able to purchase one from ecc but, if not most skiff companies go through Indian river fabrication


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

I knew I should have asked what type of boat and rails you were talking about. :-[

here is a link to eat me's boat....I beleive its still for sale, there is no sold sign on it. Im surprised if it isnt sold. anyway, hope this may help a little better. 
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1201473926


----------



## bamaflyfish (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks ankledeep!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Your welcome. Glad I could help someone!!


----------



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

Can't claim credit for this. I bought the boat from Skinnyreds with the grab bar already installed. 1.5" aluminum mounted to the back of the center seat. Makes standing and driving the boat very comfortable. Good place to mount my electronic "geek" toys.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I got this grab rail from Pugar....ordered it with the boat.
 I tried to show the mounting, flanges on bottom and to center 
 box. It's worked out real good with the LT....Dave


----------



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

Dave,

Beautiful boat! Love the grab rail. How much wider is the LT than the Classic?


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

The beam of the classic is listed @ 4' 7" and the LT 25
is shown @ 56" so only an inch or two different @ beam
but i think the transom width is the big change....The boat 
almost maintains the widest point back to the transom.
Dave


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks real good Dave!


----------

